# [iWeb] Playing Slideshow with numerous photo pages in iWeb



## seakake (Nov 7, 2006)

I have 5 different photo pages on my iweb site. I split them up so the load time would be quicker. Is there any way to play the slideshow and include all the photos on every one of the 5 pages? Right now, you have to play the slideshow on each seperate page.


----------

